# Wall Street rallies after Bernanke speech



## joney740 (Aug 29, 2010)

And when I heard it I poo poo my pants.


----------



## Colin1 (Aug 29, 2010)

joney740 said:


> ...guard against *disinflation*...


Pretty deep for a first post
is that even a word?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 29, 2010)

I almost has that exact same reaction


----------

